
Google Home Review: Google's Take on Amazon's Echo - pookieinc
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/11/google-home-review-a-step-forward-for-hotwords-a-step-backward-in-capability/
======
erelde
The parallel with the command line, I found it to be very true when I first
experienced "Siri" and "Ok, Google".

And still years later no man pages for voices commands.

